# Phoenix AZ gamers unite!



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Guten Tag!

I'm looking for fellow gamers on H-O that play in the Phoenix Arizona area! 

The place I go to has tons of gamers going on all days of the week! I was just hoping someone on here is someone I actually know in real life. I always ask people I play/talk to if they belong on here, so I figured I would post something up here.

I realize almost no one actually responds to these threads, however I figured I would give it a shot!

Let me know if you are playing anywhere in the Valley. I am willing to drive if you are in the East Valley. I live in the North Valley but, again, I can drive!


----------



## pincushion (Sep 10, 2009)

This is an old post, but its exactly what I was looking for. Just moved to the Phoenix area and I'm looking to get back into 40k (haven't played since 5e). Hit me up if you know of any groups or good places to play.


----------

